
TRS-80 Model 100: Interview With John R. Hogerhuis - protomyth
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/04/trs-80-model-100-interview-with-john-r-hogerhuis/
======
waivej
I lusted after one of those around 1999. Writers that I aspired to be like
would carry them on assignments like a mobile "notepad". It seemed challenging
the get files to your main computer...but they were cheap and durable.

I ended up buying a "PocketMail" for very little money. It was such a
wonderful email device. I was traveling a lot and could write emails for weeks
on 2 AA batteries. Then I'd hold the handset to a free payphone call to
send/receive. I felt like a spy and it was light and durable.

